# Irene = more business?



## PTurner (Jun 17, 2011)

i was looking at some pictures of Irene's damage and was just curious if anyone had a jump in business?

Irene missed us here in Florida, but i have noticed that more customers are interested in storm focused shingles like gaf's timberline hd and atlas's stormmaster shingles. i used to like gaf better but after helping to install atlas shingles for the first time this week, im loving the stormmaster shake. they were a little more flexible then shingles ive worked with before because of the sbs but im told that makes them last longer and have a higher impact rating. also, the scotchgard algae resistance gives it that extra selling point.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

PTurner said:


> i was looking at some pictures of Irene's damage and was just curious if anyone had a jump in business?
> 
> Irene missed us here in Florida, but i have noticed that more customers are interested in storm focused shingles like gaf's timberline hd and atlas's stormmaster shingles. i used to like gaf better but after helping to install atlas shingles for the first time this week, im loving the stormmaster shake. they were a little more flexible then shingles ive worked with before because of the sbs but im told that makes them last longer and have a higher impact rating. also, the scotchgard algae resistance gives it that extra selling point.


Atlas is and has been improving their roofing products and I really appreciate their events every spring. They are the only privately owned roofing manufacturer in america.

charlotte roofing | gastonia roofing | kannapolis roofing | concord nc roofing | fort mill roofing


----------

